# optimum depth of substrate



## peter bradley (Oct 12, 2004)

what are your thoughts on correct depth.new products coming onto the market suggest 2.cm of nutrient clay spagnum whatever covered by 2 -3 cms of fine gravel tetras new substrate is a case in point. the reason for thiis as oxygenated water can perculate through stopping the substate becomming anarobic heating cables can increase the depth a bit . 4 cms makes planting difficult especially sword plants. hessian helps keeps plants in place .but would appreciate other ideas and thoughts


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Main concern here must be the layout in your mind and the plants and the amount of them you like to keep. After then you may wish to decide the kind, depth, etc... of the substrate.

YILDIRIM


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I personally try for a depth of 3". Don't go over 4" and not under 2". Adding some MT snails will help keep the substrate stirred up.


----------



## peter bradley (Oct 12, 2004)

how do you control snails when they get out of hand
peter


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Either put snail eating fish in the tank like loaches or just remove them by hand.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

peter bradley said:


> how do you control snails when they get out of hand
> peter


They do not get out of hand unless you over fed your fish and the snails eat the left overs.........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

trenac said:


> I personally try for a depth of 3". Don't go over 4" and not under 2". Adding some MT snails will help keep the substrate stirred up.


Just curious as to why you don't recommend over 4"...? Most of the very good looking tanks I have seen have over 4" of substrate, the deeper the better chance of providing iron reducing conditions.

Jeff


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Jeff my guess is anerobic conditions in the deep pockets of the substrate.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

JLudwig said:


> Just curious as to why you don't recommend over 4"...? Most of the very good looking tanks I have seen have over 4" of substrate, the deeper the better chance of providing iron reducing conditions.
> 
> Jeff


There is a greater chance of anaerobic pockets and compacted debris.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

trenac said:


> There is a greater chance of anaerobic pockets and compacted debris.


Hmm... To a certain extent those are the conditions I'm trying to achieve. Not so reducing an environment that its producing enough H2S to kill fish, but definately some. I've never had a problem with 5"+ of flourite in terms of H2S maybe with a very fine sand or something like that...

Jeff


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I thought the anaerobic worries were somewhat negated by haveing the tank planted. Plants roots carry oxygen down into the substrate, so if the plants are doing well...


----------



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

it all depends on what look you are going for.


----------



## peter bradley (Oct 12, 2004)

when i set up my low tec tank for the magazine i had too greater depth of soil and sudstrate 2 inches of loam and four inches of fine silver quartze the rooted plants were ok but cuttings from the rooted plants viz hygrophilia combosa simply rotted due too the anarobic nature of the soil ihad some echinidorus and crypts which eventually swettened the substrate but it set me back 3 months now everything is fine but when Ido my next set up low tec i will stick to 1 inch of soil and two inchesw of gravel .Undersoil heating also seams to help but this is low tec cheating
will


----------

